# Savage Axis/Edge Rifle Stock



## PAW-PAW BUCK (Sep 27, 2017)

Savage Axis Rifle Stock Broke In Half Right Behind The Safety And Trigger Guard, It Is The Plastic Stock That It Came With. Can It Be Fixed or Not.


----------



## Madman (Sep 28, 2017)

I wouldn't want to shoot it if I glued it back.

I have a stock off a hog hunter.  Seems like it was 111 in .308.

let me know if you are interested.  I'll give it to you.

Madman


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 28, 2017)

I wouldn't bother with trying to fix it.  It's tough to get an adhesive to stick to those synthetic stocks.  You can pick up a take off stock on eBay for $30-40, or you could upgrade to a Boyd's laminate.  That's a kind offer from Madman, but the Axis uses a different stock than the Savage 10/110 configurations due to the Axis' recoil lug being in the stock rather than on the barreled action.


----------



## WishboneW (Sep 28, 2017)

Might send it back to the factory.  Had that happen to me on a Ruger compact laminated stock. They sent me a new one in about 2 weeks


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Oct 2, 2017)

Hog hunter stock won't fit an Axis. The Axis is not a 110 based platform. The Axis factory stock is notoriously flimsy in the wrist with a lot of flex.
A laminate from Boyds is probably going to be your best option and a nice upgrade. Quite possibly and most likely it will even help accuracy.  I think they typically start about $150. Here's a link

https://www.boydsgunstocks.com/find-a-stock


----------

